# Raccourci : Temps écoulé depuis une date



## Gregoryen (4 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour ! 
Autrefois, j'avais un raccourci qui me calculait le temps écoulé depuis une date antérieure jusqu'à la date actuelle. Je ne l'ai plus j'aimerais la créer de nouveau.

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ? Merci


----------



## Gregoryen (4 Décembre 2021)

J'ai trouvé comment faire, je pensais que ça ne marchait pas, car je ne recevais pas les notifs. En fait la notif s'affiche dans le centre de notification uniquement (je l'avais configuré comme ça) mais il fonctionne très bien ! 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je mets le raccourci.


----------



## Ramses7420 (16 Décembre 2021)

Pourrais-tu le mettre en partage sur iCloud ?
Je ne trouve pas "Obtenir la durée"
Merci


----------



## Gregoryen (11 Janvier 2022)

Au temps pour moi j'ai complètement oublier de mettre le lien ! 




__





						Shortcuts
					





					www.icloud.com
				



Bonne année !


----------



## Ramses7420 (11 Janvier 2022)

Gregoryen a dit:


> Au temps pour moi j'ai complètement oublier de mettre le lien !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci à toi et meilleurs vœux pour cette nouvelle année


----------



## Gregoryen (13 Janvier 2022)

Merci toi aussi !


----------

